# My New 35mm f/1.4L II



## cpsico (Oct 5, 2015)

Here are a few shots I took at f1.4


----------



## cpsico (Oct 5, 2015)

Just a few more I would love to see this lens paired to a 5ds !!


----------



## cpsico (Oct 5, 2015)

A couple more very high contrast shots, this lens is much better at controlling color fringing than any other fast lens i have used


----------



## cpsico (Oct 5, 2015)

Last one tonight, found a willing live model. This is wide open standard picture style with default sharpness of 3. This is a very sharp lens wide open.


----------

